
Star Citizen: The Road to Release, Financials and New Partners - doener
https://cloudimperiumgames.com/blog/letter-from-the-chairman/investment-news
======
dkns
> We may not have the resources that an Activision or EA have to launch one of
> their tentpole games

GTA 5 had budget of $265M
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Development_of_Grand_Theft_Aut...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Development_of_Grand_Theft_Auto_V)).
Assuming info on wiki is correct SC is nearing 200M
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Citizen#Funding](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Citizen#Funding))
which isn't too far off from GTA budget.

~~~
iooi
$265M was an estimate for both development and marketing, the estimate for the
development alone was a bit over half, at $140M. So SC should already be over
GTA V in terms of funding for development, as long as they're not forced to
refund what they raised [1].

[1] [https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/ne5n7b/star-
citiz...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/ne5n7b/star-citizen-
court-documents-reveal-the-messy-reality-of-crowdfunding-a-dollar200-million-
game)

~~~
e12e
But gta v started with gta IV, right? The engine was overhauled and improved -
but SC started from scratch, pretty much?

~~~
danso
SC started with CryEngine and is currently on Amazon’s Lumberyard (which is a
fork of CE).

~~~
e12e
And that's _just_ the engine. Gta IV already had a framework in place for
"telling gta stories" so, even if they had a off the shelf game engine, se
would still be making a "game" from scratch. Gta v probably tweaked most
everything from iv beyond recognition - but they kinda started from a working
game, and made another game.

~~~
Krasnol
SC has a framework in place for "telling Space Sim stories". There is nothing
new there and Roberts has experience with that. I don't see how this would
justify those "delays" and failures at all.

------
JeffL
It's interesting reading this thread as one of the founders of Star Sonata, a
space MMO that launched in 2004. Star Citizen has a lot of hype and a lot of
money, but people seem to hate the game/results. Our players for the most part
love our game and keep playing and subscribing even after more than a decade,
but I can't for the life of me get the marketing right, so have been unable to
bring in new players in any kind of numbers. I just wish 1% of the players who
paid for Star Citizen even knew about Star Sonata.

For a while back in 2007-ish Google ads were working really well and bringing
in paying players at about $35 cost to acquire each and they were worth more
than $200 over their lifetime, but something changed almost over night and
Google ads got more competitive and almost no amount of money would bring
people in. I'm sitting here with a game that people like and will pay for but
can't figure out anymore how to acquire them.

~~~
aresant
The "something" that changed is that private equity (and even banks) figured
out how to financially model MMOs just like SAAS.

I think Tomasz Tunguz illustrates this concept beautifully in considering SAAS
/ MMOs as annuities (1)

With little incremental cost to each additional user, and predictable revenue
over time, the customer acquisition cost becomes highly flexible if you can
finance it (or leverage it).

As a result it's become an arms race and a common VC model today is to spend 2
- 3x total annual revenue in marketing spend to land grab new channels while
the "annuity" cost is low.

If you're open to sharing more details you may spark somebody's attention on
HN :) - I personally invest in SAAS / MMO / CRE + bring customer acquisition
expertise (and a team) for cases exactly like this - although we try to target
some minimum scale ($5m+ ARR / ASR)

(1) [https://tomtunguz.com/recurring-gross-margin-dollar-
efficien...](https://tomtunguz.com/recurring-gross-margin-dollar-efficiency/)

~~~
crushcrashcrush
How do I get in touch with you?

~~~
JeffL
My email is in my profile.

------
raesene9
I've been very interested in following the divergant paths of Star Citizen and
Elite:Dangerous which are similar projects which started at roughly the same
time (both kickstarted in 2012)

E:D seem to have taken the route of getting an MVP out and functional and have
been iterating on that base since then adding new content, play modes,
platforms etc. As a result they had a playable game out in 2014.

SC seems to have gone more for a big bang approach of only launching once
they've got more in place with, from the blog post, an alpha in 2020.

~~~
jdlshore
I agree. E:D is a classic example of an iterative MVP. It's been criticized as
being "wide as an ocean and deep as a puddle." People have also complained
about subsequent for-pay expansions being "money grabs," and "why don't they
finish the game before asking me to shell out more money."

Star Citizen took a more traditional "big-bang release" approach, complete
with the (also traditional) wildly incorrect release predictions. Its funding
model is based on selling spaceships, particularly concept sales for ships
that aren't available in game yet, which has been criticized for "selling
jpegs" and "pay-to-win."

Braben and Roberts' games were both very famous in their day. They're
theoretically equally capable of generating a fervent following. It's
interesting to see such diametrically opposed approaches. It seems to me that
Star Citizen is much more successful, which is surprising, because the E:D
approach is more in line with modern startup advice. Despite the complaints
about SC's funding model, it's been amazingly consistent at bringing in about
$34 million in pledges a year. [1]

(The real moral of the story: people on the Internet, and particularly gamers,
will complain about everything. But those complaints aren't necessarily
correlated with success.)

[1] [https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1tMAP0fg-
AKScI3S3VjrD...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1tMAP0fg-
AKScI3S3VjrDW3OaLO4zgBA1RSYoQOQoNSI/edit#gid=1694467207)

~~~
f4stjack
To be honest as a person who played Elite and Elite 2 ( Frontier I think was
its full name) extensively in my childhood and adolescent years they were
always "wide as an ocean and deep as a puddle". And speaking of Elite 2, it
wasn't kidding. I still marvel at how 500kb of a game (I distinctly remember
it was only a single disk and a disk to hold save files) contained entire
galaxies and planets not only you can land but traverse with your ship. Sure
they were procgen but still it was really breathtaking to see all those vistas
I would never see - barring a wormhole

They were all about creating your own story, I think there wasn't a base
storyline. It was like "here you have a kestrel with some equipment including
atmospheric shielding and some pulse lasers. Now do whatever you want" But
because I knew the trick trading route between Barnard's Star and Sol carrying
Luxury goods and industrial stuff to and fro I could amass a huge amount of
money in no time to buy me a Cobra MkIII and do military and imperial
missions. And this was my story, a lot of people have different experiences
with it. And even though it doesn't have any deep, life changing experiences
it was fun and I think current iteration of E:D is faithful to that legacy. It
is you who make the game deep with your experience I think. I don't play it,
because me and internet-is-required games don't get along but from what I've
seen I can make that claim.

Wing Commander and to an extent Freelancer can be seen more deep compared to
Elite. But it lacked that free spirit Elite conveyed. Also on an unrelated
tangent I still think a game with Freelancer controls (actiony rather than
simulationy) with X-universe freedom can be a thing still.

Thanks for reading.

~~~
erikb
This description makes me wonder. There are lots of games who have huge
amounts of depth like Paradox's grand strategy games. And they also claim the
"tell your own story" environment, reasoning that the depth gives the
environment that you can use to tell a story. So kind of the opposite of what
you say being required.

Why do you think depth is not a requirement for this self story telling game?
Isn't it getting boring quickly?

~~~
astrobe_
Not OP, but I think it has more to do about affordances [1] than depth.

From my experience with Oolite, a FOSS, modable Elite clone, providing a bunch
of career choices (trader, pirate, bounty hunter) and NPCs that react to who
you choose to be (e.g. bounty hunters will go after you if you choose to be a
pirate) is a good start. Affordances for goal setting can be as simple as the
traditional character/ship equipment upgrade ladder.

Oolite players tend to stick to the "non player centered universe" paradigm;
that is the player is not a hero or destined to save the universe even though
it is a single-player game. When a mod provides a new weapon or upgrade, it is
considered better if the NPCs can use them too. They removed the Energy bomb
that was present in Elite, an obvious player-only weapon.

In my experience, when the game doesn't make distinctions between NPCs and the
player, your player instincts tell you to become stronger than NPCs.

A corollary of the non player-centered game paradigm is that the beginning of
the game can be rough for the player. Typically in Oolite with the standard
startup, the players spend their first couple hours staying away from any
other ship and fleeing pirates because they cannot really fight back without a
decent equipment.

One could name that a "difficulty inversion": a game that is difficult at
first, then get easier as the player acquires better gears. Oolite has this
problem. I was trying to make a set of mods to fix it before my interest
shifted to another game. Not that I got bored of Oolite, it's just that I've
found something even more interesting to work on, and sometimes I have an
Oolite itch, because solving similar issues but in a full sandbox multiplayer
game is even more difficult.

The endgame can be a problem too, because eventually players can afford the
best gear and one-shot most things. My take on this is to use the "high-score"
game approach, that is making it more and more difficult to survive (really
just like Tetris). More specifically, in Elite/Oolite there's a mysterious and
hostile alien race than can be used to create an unstoppable invasion force
scenario. This approach both helps with increasing the difficulty
proportionally to the wealth of the player, and provides a story-telling
affordance.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affordance](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affordance)
\- my spellchecker doesn't know that word so I guess it's not common?

------
jokoon
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Citizen#Controversy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Citizen#Controversy)

Wow, the timeline is an horror story.

I don't understand the appeal of space opera games like this. They will mostly
be empty zones of players.

I also have ideas to make an ambitious video game, with persistence and an
open world. But I would rather start small and humble by releasing something
that is playable, add cool features as the development progresses, but still
providing basic features and playability at first, that would be slowly
replaced by the more advanced features of the game. Making a game attractive
quickly from the beginning is important, especially if you're using the
crowdfunding model. Today it's possible to have a continuous evolution of a
game, to constantly change and improve it.

The hardest will always be to track player locations in realtime, on a large
world, while keeping the game smooth enough. Once that is done, the sky is the
limit. I don't understand why so many games focus on the content (because that
can be an real time and money sink), while the only things that are attractive
for such games are the gameplay and the multiplayer.

~~~
erikpukinskis
> They will mostly be empty zones of players.

They plan to have a complete Sims-like ecology of NPCs, and players will fit
into that.

~~~
Krasnol
Yeah, they plan to have hundreds of systems. Now they have one planet and a
few moons and not even that is finished.

What is the time frame here? Decades? I mean seriously, why is anyone
believing this?

~~~
erikpukinskis
Yes, decades. I expect they will maintain this game forever. I don’t see them
dropping it and starting a new property, and I don’t see them releasing a 2.0
universe. They will just keep adding and improving the SC universe as long as
people keep buying ships.

Actually, I think there’s a 50/50 chance SC becomes one of the first permanent
24/7 habitable VR universes. Where people live and work full time. A full
economy, elections, etc.

Obviously that’s decades away, but who else is building anything equivalent?
Facebook is taking the approach of giving us mini VR apps, and hoping a
universe will evolve from that. Cloud Imperium is taking the opposite
direction, building a “Sim Universe” first and adding “apps” as needed.

I’m not sure which is the better approach... which is harder, building a fully
fleshed out simulated universe or building out the killer apps of VR
interaction?

Actually I think they’re probably about equally hard, and each side will just
copy what the other did to complete the picture. But CI and FB are both well
positioned to capture a slice of the fulltime VR market when it emerges in the
late 2020s.

~~~
Krasnol
I'll eat a sock if this mess becomes anything even close to what you expect it
to be. Considering the rumors that they've used up over 90% of the money last
year already, I can't imagine what this company will become in a few years.

> I’m not sure which is the better approach...

Really? How about a stable foundation for something like a permanent universe?
How about a management that is capable and how about a serious, viable
business model?

Instead the business model is the worse of the new lootbox-generation of
games, the management is a highly questionable dictator with a terrible
history of managing teams and his wife. The foundation never was properly
stable for anything of the scale it is in now. Not even speaking about a
functioning MMO. And of course there is no native support for VR there...it
may come...like female characters...

I mean man, come on... The visions some people have of this game are so far
away from justified, it has all the signs of a unhealthy cult.

FYI:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL7SIP0NDfM2yyHKfRmCAo...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL7SIP0NDfM2yyHKfRmCAociCcJKZHHY0E)

~~~
toufiqbarhamov
Remember how the same kind of runaway imagination ended with the release of No
Man’s Sky? If I were at CIG, I’d be really worried about the psychotic hate
that could come my way when this all collapses, or just fails to meet the
incredibly overblown expectations of fans, nurtured by CIG itself.

~~~
Krasnol
I'm sure they'll have some story for them moment when it fails. My bet is:
Roberts will blame it on those investors he obviously started collecting now
(if they don't remove him by then). And for the rest: yeah, some will be
pissed. The rest will keep justifying. They've been doing it for years and
many did grow up with it. I mean, this thing is going for a few years already.

The rest will keep on laughing...

Edit: regarding delusional artists [https://wccftech.com/roberts-
squadron-42-above-god-of-war/](https://wccftech.com/roberts-squadron-42-above-
god-of-war/)

------
everyone
As far as I can tell, this game is still an utter clusterfuck. From a basic
technical point of view, there have been fundamental flaws that have been
there from its inception in 2011, that have never been fixed. They just keep
throwing more crap on top of it making it buggier and buggier. Its the poster
child for the sunken cost fallacy.

From a gameplay perspective, it hasnt gotten to a point where Ive been been
able to even speculate on that. Their gameplay concept seems to be: build a
big online sandbox and then... fun will magically appear, and they've iterated
on this less than 1 time so far, so my expectations are about as low as
possible. Also any time I've played it, every kind of interaction (flying,
walking, UI, everything) is a mess, and feels terrible.

I dearly want this to be my dream game, but my professional opinion is that if
it ends up being any kind of decently playable game at all it would be a
miracle.

~~~
h1d
I want to read about those flaws in detail but do you have any articles or
blog posts links of such?

------
iooi
Related discussion on HN about star citizen and their gross
mismanagement/incompetence with their funds and time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17553371](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17553371)

~~~
mgazzer
This story was a wash. A guy put a shit ton of money into a kickerstarter
product and was expecting a fully fledged polished product. It's not a pre-
order, buddy.

~~~
leereeves
If Kickstarter is a license to take millions of dollars then deliver something
different four years late, why does anyone ever contribute to Kickstarter
projects?

~~~
mgazzer
Is it hard in this day in age to understand the difference of being part of
bringing a product to life versus pre-ordering a product? Apple has set the
bar so high that people turn off their brains.

~~~
leereeves
"Being part of bringing a product to life" is usually something you're paid to
do, not something you pay to do.

Compared to being an employee collecting a salary or an investor collecting a
share of the profit, Kickstarter is a terrible deal.

Not a pre-order indeed. Not _even_ a pre-order. Worse than a pre-order.

------
y-c-o-m-b
Personally I think even if they fail (though I prefer they succeed!), they've
still done a wonderful thing. They are pushing boundaries far beyond what I
thought was possible in modern games and that in itself is a great
accomplishment. It's going to push more game developers to do the same and
given the success of Red Dead Redemption 2 - which also pushed boundaries
beyond what I expected - it seems we're going to be getting some really
massive and immersive games in the not too distant future.

~~~
hartator
As an early Star Citizen backer, I don't fully get how they pushed the
boundaries of gaming. They seem to have to just wasted backer money, wasted
hours of developer time that could have been used to make other games, and
broke promises.

~~~
iamdave
Here's something worth reading:
[https://starcitizen.tools/Object_Container_Streaming](https://starcitizen.tools/Object_Container_Streaming)

~~~
Negitivefrags
As a game developer, I don’t think this is particularly noteworthy.

I’m sure it was a very important optimisation for Star Citizen, but it’s not
like some amazing tech that will be important for the game industry or
anything.

Star Citizen had some awful performance problems, and because the development
is quite public, optimisations that programmers are working on get important
sounding names and publicity all their own. If it wasn’t for that, this would
just be an implementation detail in their engine.

~~~
iamdave
I didn't post that to suggest it was something remarkable or novel in game
development, but it certainly wasn't a waste of time as the commenter I
replied to was suggesting.

As you said, OCS was a needed optimization at the time it was rolled into the
publicly facing releases, and I thought it was an interesting topic to at
least _share_ with others who are interested in the discussion (the amount of
negative downvotes I see now maybe suggests folks don't find it as interesting
as I do as someone who merely plays video games but doesn't develop them); at
the very least I wasn't aware that it's a common technology, but it is still
an interesting technology to me nonetheless.

------
swampthinker
$460M valuation and taking on money from a family office. Not too shabby. I
still think CIG bit off far more than they could chew, and comprised the final
product as a result. But I do hope they succeed.

~~~
raesene9
I'm very impressed that they got that valuation. Looking at the UK CIG
accounts for 2017 they had a balance sheet value of -£12,304 , so props to
them for getting that much investment.

------
ghostbrainalpha
The roadmap they created is pretty fucking incredible, and it definitely
inspires me to put more effort into my Asana/Basecamp/Trello Boards...

[https://robertsspaceindustries.com/roadmap/board/2-Squadron-...](https://robertsspaceindustries.com/roadmap/board/2-Squadron-42)

But serious question, how long did it take to make this roadmap? Like was
there a roadmap for the roadmap project?

~~~
jdlshore
They have a third-party contractor, Turbulent [1], that builds their website,
including the roadmap visualization.

The data from the roadmap comes from CIG's internal Jira. There's some sort of
automated export once every week. I presume they tag Jira items in some way so
they show up on the roadmap.

They've been providing a roadmap for Star Citizen (the MMO counterpart to
Squadron 42) for a year. It's been reasonably accurate about what will be
delivered in the next quarter, with only a few things slipping. It's been
mostly inaccurate about the following quarter. Longer term plans are almost
always delayed.

It's reasonable to assume the SQ42 roadmap will experience the same sorts of
delays and I think plotting out a roadmap to this level of detail was a
mistake. I think it reflects a culture of wishful thinking among CIG's upper
management and the delays will inflame the fans and the press.

[1] [https://www.turbulent.ca/en](https://www.turbulent.ca/en)

(To be clear: I don't think there's anything wrong with delays. Software is
always delayed. The mistake isn't the delays; it's believing the estimates.)

------
Krasnol
I don't understand all the talk about marketing there. If there is something
those products doesn't need more of, then it's marketing. They've made
millions selling digital pictures. It was pretty much brilliant.

However the product itself lacks...everything.

~~~
13415
They might need a lot of marketing to undo the damage that has already been
done. I'm one of those who have been super interested in it during the past
years but I wouldn't touch Star Citizen with a 10 foot pole now, after those
"pay hundreds of dollars for alpha access" horror stories I've heard.

And just for the record, despite liking space sims I'm also not planning to
pay $27,000 for a starter pack.

~~~
iamdave
_I 'm also not planning to pay $27,000 for a starter pack._

Well the good news is a Star Citizen starter pack these days runs about the
same cost as your average AAA game these days, give or take a few bucks.

~~~
wlesieutre
If anyone's wondering, $45 gets you Star Citizen, optional $15 add-on to also
get Squadron 42. $60 total for the MMO and the single player game.

You can't add SQ42 at that price later, so if you're interested in single
player be sure to hit that checkbox.

------
izzydata
I get the impression that the future of gaming is not going to be massive AAA
titles. They will start to not be economically viable very soon as we get to a
max saturation of peoples time playing video games. With the over-abundance of
good and "good enough" titles that took 1/100th of the time and money to
create what sense does it make to have a 200 million dollar project?

~~~
learc83
There are game types that just aren't possible without massive budgets. Huge
open world games in particular can't be made without a large team of content
creators[1]. For games like Red Dead Redemption, Breath of the Wild, etc...
there isn't anything close to comparable coming out of a small studio anytime
in the near future.

Even CD Projekt Red, which is based in a low cost of living country spent $81
million developing The Witcher III. A small studio with a $2 million budget
has absolutely no chance of making something that players who expect The
Witcher III will think is good enough.

And as technology (and budgets) progress, gamers expect more. More art, more
story, more quests. The kind of content that we are nowhere near auto-
generating.

1\. I shouldn't say can't be made--can't be made up to the standards players
expect. No Man's Sky and other games have tried, but procedural generation
just doesn't come close to matching the quality and detail of more hand
crafted open worlds.

~~~
Ralfp
I would like to mention Avorion. Its sandbox space game developed by two guys
with heavy emphasis on user-created content and procedural generation that
I've bought on Steam sale two years ago for 7EUR and devs are still updating
it adding new features and fixing issues:

[https://store.steampowered.com/app/445220/Avorion/](https://store.steampowered.com/app/445220/Avorion/)

Its considerably small and limited in scope, yet game progression feels
rewarding enough that some people (me included) have clocked hundreds of hours
doing it.

This is the kind of game I feel we need more of. Small games focused on
limited number of features, continously improving those features.

~~~
learc83
I don't mean to suggest that it's not possible for indie studios to make great
games by limiting scope--clearly it is, and I'm working on one myself. Just
that we have to remember that the key is that they are limiting the scope.
There will always be a place in the market for games on a grander scale.

------
shmerl
_> a complete overhaul of the game code to run on multiple CPU cores
simultaneously_

Did they switch to Vulkan already to do it? In the past they said, that was
the plan.

Also, no word on Linux version in this announcement.

~~~
0xffff2
Why would switching to Vulkan have anything to do with making the CPU code
multithreaded?

~~~
slezyr
Most OpenGL versions(not sure about last ones) required to use one thread. You
can push stuff into GPU from multiple threads in vulkan.

------
ghostbrainalpha
They have 4 Tasks left to complete on the Roadmap in Q4 of 2018.

So 9 days, and Christmas/New Years Eve Holidays to deal with.

I think they are in real danger of fucking up their 2 roadmap within the first
week of releasing it.

I hope for their sake they didn't publish this without getting a few of those
tasks basically finished ahead of time so they could at least start off in a
way that made it look like they could follow their own schedule.

~~~
wedn3sday
Their roadmap is pulled directly from their JIRA database, so if a task slips
a week or so due to holidays, the next update will reflect that. If you look
back at their previous roadmap updates, they knock way more then 4 tasks out a
week, but even if they miss their target they can "fuck up" the road map since
it will just update with the new status next week.

------
djinnandtonic
I never backed Star Citizen, though I keep an ear out for updates here and
there.

It seems like Derek Smart has come up in every thread about SC for a few years
now. Why? Google tells me he developed a similar singleplayer game a long time
ago and is currently working on some kind of online venture. Is he attached to
the SC project?

~~~
EvilTerran
As far as I've been able to tell, Derek Smart and Chris Roberts have a long-
standing bitter rivalry over who can make the best space game, driven by the
substantial egos on the both of them. At present, that mostly manifests as
Smart doomsaying about Star Citizen on the internet to anyone who'll listen,
with claims of highly variable quality - but I believe there have been periods
in the past when the roles of developer & critic were reversed.

~~~
pvg
_bitter rivalry over who can make the best space game_

That doesn't sound quite right. For all of SC's seemingly infinite problems,
Chris Roberts has actually shipped a whole bunch of beloved classics. Derek
Smart has not.

~~~
iamtom
Chris Roberts' last game which he was kicked off by Microsoft, was Freelancer.
He exited the video game industry shortly after to go make movies. His
Ascendant Pictures venture collapsed a few years later.

[http://gameranx.com/updates/id/70033/article/the-chris-
rober...](http://gameranx.com/updates/id/70033/article/the-chris-roberts-
theory-of-everything/)

Derek Smart, since 1996, has developed and shipped over a dozen games. He
still makes games.

[http://3000ad.com/games/](http://3000ad.com/games/)

~~~
pvg
This is silly. Derek Smart's 'games' are barely games. Chris Roberts, again,
has shipped whole bunch of acknowledged classics. Me playing air-guitar in the
shower does not make me a 'bitter rival' of Jimmy Page.

You could say they're rivals in who is going to turn out to be a bigger
scammer and purveyor of unfulfilled promises. Roberts might end up winning
that one overwhelmingly as well.

~~~
iamtom
What you're saying is what's silly and preposterous. Nothing further needs to
be said.

------
MR4D
In other news, the main character will be renamed Duke Nukem.

------
mesozoic
Congrats guys for making the world record Micro transaction sale of $46
million. All that without ever even making a game!

------
fapjacks
The thing about Star Citizen is that there's this super vocal minority of
people that bought into some version of Derek Smart's bullshit. They decided
that some aspect of Star Citizen is not exactly how games have worked in the
past, or otherwise does not meet their expectations, and they are now rooting
for failure -- _any_ kind of failure. The fact of the matter is, the vast
majority of backers (myself included) are _happy_ with the way things have
gone and are going. Or there are the few detractors who paid their $35 or
whatever in 2014 being told in no uncertain terms that "this is a flexible
project with flexible design goals and a flexible release schedule" and so are
complaining about not having read about Star Citizen before buying into it.
And so, as someone that has put multiple thousands of dollars into the game
from the first week it was on Kickstarter, I am _enormously_ pleased with how
Star Citizen has been developed, and how it looks and plays now, and actually
sincerely hope they push for a later release than 2019. I can wait for Chris
Roberts' magnum opus.

~~~
sroya
Derek Smart was and is right.

~~~
fapjacks
All of these intense, weird, baseless, anti-SC posts suddenly make sense.

